# show lightroom presets folder does not work



## Renopic (Mar 16, 2018)

Operating System:OS X 10.9.5
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC / 2015.9 release

I wanted to add some new presets and attempted to find the appropriate folder to put them in by using the Preferences - Presets Tab- Show Lightroom Presets Folder button.  Finder did not appear and I tried again with no results.  I closed and reopened lightroom and tried again with the same results.  I tried rebooting my computer, then lightroom; again the same results.
Can this function be "rebooted" or installed? 
 I would put the appropriate files in the presets folder if I could locate it, but so far I can't find the hidden file folder. In light of this problem, I would like to copy all of my presets for future problems if only I could find them.
The develop module seems to be working just fine as does all other lightroom functions.
Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 16, 2018)

This may be because your presets are in a folder that is hidden by default. In the Finder, select the 'Go' menu while holding the alt/option key. You should now see the hidden 'Library' folder of your user account in the menu list of folders. Choose it and then go to 'Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Presets.


----------



## Renopic (Mar 17, 2018)

Johan, thank you for your help.  I was able to locate the preset folder and accomplish what I wanted to do.
I still can't figure out why the Preference - Presets -"Show Lightroom Presets Folder" tab does not work.
Is there a place to change the default you referred to; if that is the problem?
Thank you again for the quick response and help.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2018)

If it's because the Library folder is hidden by default, then you can try if permanently unhide it helps. Google for how to do that.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 17, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> If it's because the Library folder is hidden by default, then you can try if permanently unhide it helps


 Does this apply for Mac only? I see the same behaviour as the OP on my Mac. On windows the folder is just opened fine.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Does this apply for Mac only? I see the same behaviour as the OP on my Mac. On windows the folder is just opened fine.


Possibly. Apple decided to hide the user Library folder since some version of MacOS X. I don't remember since when exactly, because I always used a trick to unhide it. I think that in High Sierra it's now an option, but the OP is using a much older version.

I never use that button myself, because I use a trick with Dropbox and symbolic links, so my presets folder is in Dropbox and I know where.


----------



## Renopic (Mar 17, 2018)

Johan, you raise a interesting point about having lightroom us your presets from dropbox.  I assume they could likewise be stored in a folder on your hard drive. How do you tell lightroom where to look for he presets?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 18, 2018)

Renopic said:


> Johan, you raise a interesting point about having lightroom us your presets from dropbox.  I assume they could likewise be stored in a folder on your hard drive. How do you tell lightroom where to look for he presets?


By placing a symbolic link to that folder in the default location. BTW, Dropbox is a local folder too. It's just a local folder that constantly syncs with the Dropbox servers.


----------



## Renopic (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you again Johan.  You have been most helpful.


----------

